# Can't see anyone's signature!



## ComeTurismO (Aug 25, 2012)

Hey! I just noticed. I don't see anyone's or mine signature. Why? How do I fix this?


----------



## weavile001 (Aug 25, 2012)

just clear your ignore list

are you seeing mine?


----------



## tj_cool (Aug 26, 2012)

Go here: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?app=core&module=usercp&tab=core&area=ignoredusers
There disable the box to ignore all signatures.


----------

